# [Review]Steelseries Siberia V2 Full Size USB Headset



## Westfale_09 (10. Januar 2011)

*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*


Verpackung
Erster Eindruck
Besonderheiten / Produktmerkmale
Tragekomfort
Gaming Szenarien
Musik / Filmtest
Software
Fazit 
Gestern habe ich mein Steelseries Siberia V2 Full Size USB Headset bekommen. 


Sicher verpackt in einem großen Karton, welcher vorne eine Plastikfolie hatte damit man das Headset sieht. Alles war sehr gut verpackt mit kleinen "Kabelbindern". (Diese kleinen zum verknoten, sind schwarz und weiß)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also alles ausgepackt. Sieh da, ein Headset mit USB Soundkarte, welche man mit einem Kabel anschließt. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr schlicht und elegant. Das Mikrofon hat man gar nicht erst gesehen, erst nachdem man es das erste Mal rausgezogen hat. Der Bügel ist mit einer Art Gummi überzogen und die Ohrmuscheln sind mit Leder versehen. Alles in allem ein sehr positiver Eindruck. Es gibt nichts negatives auszusetzen. Eine Kleinigkeit ist jedoch das Kabel. Es ist doch gut lang und kann daher u.U. bisschen störend für den einen oder anderen wirken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









*Besonderheiten:* ​ 




• Geschlossenes Headset ​ 
• Ausziehbares Mikrofon ​ 
• Kristallklare hohe, niedrige und mittlere Töne ​ 
• 50mm Lautsprechereinheiten ​ 
• Leichte Federungskonstruktion ​ 
• Virtuelle Surround 7.1 USB Soundkarte ​ 










Technische Spezifikationen: ​ 
Kopfhörer: ​ 
• Übertragungsbereich: 10 - 28.000 Hz ​ 
• Impedanz: 32 Ohm ​ 
• SPL@1kHz, 1Vrms: 112dB ​ 
• Kabel: 1 + 2 = 3m ​ 
• Jack: 3,5 mm ​ 














Mikrofon: ​ 
• Übertragungsbereich: 50 - 16.000 Hz ​ 
• Aufnahmeart: Uni-direktional ​ 
• Empfindlichkeit: -38 dB ​ 








Systemvoraussetzungen: ​ 
• Jede Wiedergabequelle mit Kopfhörer- und Mikrofon-Eingang (3,5mm Klinke). ​ 
• Windows XP/VIsta/Win98/Win ME/Mac OS ​ 












*Tragekomfort bei Games, Musik, Filmen und Sonstigem*​ 

Das Steelseries Siberia V2 USB ist sehr gut zu tragen. Ich hatte es jetzt bestimmt 5-6 Stunden auf, da ich nebenbei Musik gehört habe. Nach 3 Stunden mal kurz abgenommen, da die Ohren warm wurden. 

NICHT SCHWITZEN.

Das Headset ist angenehm leicht. Die Ohrmuscheln umschließen das komplette Ohr. Dabei herrscht ein gewisser Gegendruck der auf das Ohr drückt. Damit es nicht runterrutscht. Man merkt es nicht, aber das Headset sitzt bombenfest. Die Ohrmuschel hat noch eine Polsterung aus Leder, welche sich auch gut dem Ohr anpasst. Das Kabel stört auch nicht weiter. 

Die Soundkarte liegt bei mir auf dem PC und das Zwischenstück für die Stummschaltung des Mics und der Lautstärke der Kopfhörer hängt in der Luft, ist aber gut zu erreichen. Die Kopfpolsterung am oberen Bügel ist zwar nicht gerade dick aber das brauch sie auch nicht, da das Headset dort keinen Auflagepunkt hat.


Nun zum Clou von Steelseries dem Aus- und Einziehbarem Mikrofon. Ich muss sagen ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht von diesem Feature. Es ist nicht so einfach wie ich dachte. Das Mikrofon samt Kabel wird wohl innerhalb der linken Ohrmuschel aufgerollt. Dies erfordert auch einen gewissen Aufwand. Zu schnell sollte man das auch nicht machen, da es sonst verbiegen kann. Aber so ist es recht gut. Zum Klang kommt später noch was.

Das wars zum Tragekomfort.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









*Gaming*​ 

So nun zu dem Teil, welcher am wichtigsten ist bei diesem Headset. Das GAMING. 
Das Headset überzeugt durch seine klare Ortung. Ich spiele auf dem 7.1 Level. Das heißt man hört, bei genauem hinhören (Kein Feuergefecht rundherum) genau von wo der Gegner kommt. Fällt ein Schuss aus dem Rücken, hört man es und dreht sich direkt um und BAM 

Ich finde es sehr gut. Links rechts vorne hinten man hört einfach vieles, wenn auch nicht alles. In Feuergefecht ist es dann bisl problematisch und bisl unübersichtlich. Aber dafür kann das Headset nichts. Granaten vibrieren ordentlich Man kann alles sehr gut orten, da man sozusagen in einem Kreis von Lautsprechern hängt und diese sich dann der jeweiligen Situation anpassen. 

Ich finde es total klasse und es hat mich schon einige Male vor dem Tod bewart Schüsse hören sich auch richtig Gut an, finde ich. Ein bisschen überdreht aber es geht noch. Granaten hingegen neigen schon zu heftigem Reflex der Lautsprecher. Aber man gewöhnt sich halt dran. Ist wie gesagt mein erstes Headset.
Mehr kann man auch nicht dazu schreiben. Das ist ja der Sinn des Headsets.





Das Mikrofon. Eine Sache für sich finde ich. Ich habe zunächst erstmal Panik bekommen, da es nicht so funktionierte wie ich es wollte. Ich habe meine eigene Stimme nicht verstehen können. Nach einiger Einspielzeit und auch bisl probieren an der Software kam dann auf einmal auch der Ton Hört sich gewöhnungsbedürftig an. Könnte noch etwas klarer sein. Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass man im Teamspeak leicht untergehen könnte. Das Mikrofon hört sich anfangs ein bisschen komisch an. So aus dem Hintergrund her hört man seine Stimme. Anfangs komisch aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Es rauscht nicht und ist relativ klar. Man muss halt ein bisschen in den Einstellungen von Steelseries ausprobieren. Dann klappt es auch. Das Mikrofon ist aus und einziehbar. Das ist der Vorteil das es nie stört. Das Raus und reinziehen ist mit ein wenig Aufwand verbunden, da es in einer Art Spule aufgerollt wird. Aber mit der Zeit geht's immer flotter. 



*Klang*​ 


Ich habe das Headset mal einem Genretest unterzogen. Das heißt ich habe mir folgende Genres / Bands rausgesucht und getest:


1. Scooter (Techno, Rave, "Jumpstyle","Hardstyle") 
2. Rammstein (Metal, Rock)​
3. Headhunterz, Technoboy (Hardstyle)​
4. Charts ( Geboren um Zu leben, Alors on danse etc. )​
5. Hip Hop / Rap ( Lil John, Get low)​
So jetzt ins Detail.

Zu 1. Scooter ist ja eine Band die Wert auf Bass legt. Das neue Album Under The Radar Over The Top ist sehr basslastig und ein guter Test wert. Ich habe mir die Lieder J'adore Hardcore und Stuck on Replay rausgesucht. 

Die beiden Lieder werden klar gespielt. Kein überdrehter Bass. Selbst wenn man alles auf volle Lautstärke hat (ich habe den Test gemacht) scheppert nichts. Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist. Das Headset variiert leider in der Lautstärke SPÜRBAR. Vielleicht weil ich in nem niedrigen DB Pegel bin aber nunja ist nicht nur manchmal deutlich zu hören. Vorallem bei dem Lied. Bei den anderen sieht es besser aus. Aber die Stimmen sind sehr klar und deutlich. Sie stehen mehr im Vordergrund als die Rhytmen. Nun noch ein Altes von Scooter aus seinen guten Zeiten. "Posse". Dumpfer Bass, so wie es sein soll, schöner klarer Klang und an den Stellen wo der Bass durchkommen soll kommt er auch. Ich finde für Scooter ist es gut geeignet.

Nur sind auch hier die Schwankungen leicht vorhanden. Aber für Scooter Genre ist es schon in Ordnung. 



Zu 2. Rammstein. Ja ist nicht so überall beliebt aber ich habe es mal in den Test genommen, da ihre Musik sehr rockig und Gitarren und Schlagzeuglastig ist. 

Auch hiermit wird das Headset super fertig. Hier merkt man richtig die Basedrum und auch diesen Rammstein Kick. Stimmen auch hier wieder im Vordergrund und es dröhnt von beiden Seiten gut rein. Ich habe das Lied Waidmanns Heil hier genommen. Super Sound. Alles fein. 


Zu 3. Headhunterz. Der bekannteste DJ der Hardstyle Szene. Direkt nach ihm finde ich Technoboy auf Platz 2 . Ich habe die beiden Lieder hier getestet: 




· Headhunterz - Save Your Scrap for Victory (Defqon 1 Australia Anthem 2010)​ 

· Technoboy - The Undersound​ 





Beide Lieder zeichnen sich durch stumpfe und kräftige Basswechsel aus. Das Headset erkennt diese wunderbar und passt sich gut an. Klar und deutlich. Auch hier sind leider auch wieder ein paar Schwankungen. Aber die sind vom Lied aus. Klar und deutlich alles, so wie es sich gehört. Der Bass ist auch hier nicht überdreht oder sonst was. Wirkt schlicht und einfach gut.​ 



Zu 4. Ja kann man nicht soviel zu sagen. Ist halt einfach gut. ​ 



Zu 5. Sat und geil. Klare Stimme super Klang und auch ein fetter Bass. Sowas im Auto wäre toll. Aber überzeugt mich total, vor allem bei dem Lied. Sehr schön langgezogener Bass.​ 



Ich kann von Ghettogangz sagen, dass es einen super klaren Klang hat. Gut alles wiedergibt und die Stimmen der Charaktere in den Vordergrund gestellt werden.​ 




*Software von Steelseries*​ 



Wichtig: *Die Software muss von der Homepage von Steelseries heruntergeladen werden. Es ist KEINE Cd dabei. Eine Internetverbindung ist also zum Erbwerb (kostenloser Download) der Software erforderlich!*​ 


Die Software ist einfach aufgebaut. ​ 


Es gibt 4 Hauptpunkte. Auf den Bildern werdet ihr 3 davon sehen. Der 4. ist der Mischer aber der ist eher unwichtig. Da dort angezeigt wird, wie gerade der Bass liegt und welche Musik gespielt wird. (vom Pegel her)​ 



Im Hauptmenü könnt ihr zwischen einzelnen Kanälen wählen.​ 


2 Ch = MP3 und Musik
6 CH = DVD mit Dolby Digital,
8 CH= Dolby Digital EX und 3D Spiele (allgemein PC Spiele)
Auf der Rechten Seite kann man die Positionieren und die Stärke jedes einzelnen Lautsprechers ändern. Je nach Geschmack und Vorlieben. ​














			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Effekte Bereich ist jedem vertraut. Dort kann man das Headset im Klang auf seinen Musikgeschmack anpassen. Man kann immer rumprobieren und seine Optimallösung anpassen. Erklärt sich ja von selbst.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beim Mikrofon kann man zwischen Hoch und Tief wechseln. Je nach dem wie man verstanden werden will. ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Je nachdem ob ihr virtuelles 7.1 benutzen wollt könnt ihr es auch anklicken. ​ 
Jetzt zum kleinen aber feinen Highlight der USB Version. ​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die USB Soundkarte, welche das virtuelle 7.1 herbeiführt. Wer eine gute bis sehr gute Soundkarte schon im PC drin hat, sollte lieber auf die Klinkenvariante greifen um sich das Geld zu sparen. ​ 
Die Soundkarte in dieser Version ist gerademal so groß wie ein MP 3 Player. Man kann dort auf einer Seite die beiden Klinkenstecker reinstecken und auf der anderen Seite dann die Karte mit dem PC via USB verbinden. ( USB 2.0 )​ 




Ganz einfach. Das raffinierte ist, dass man an der Soundkarte sowohl Lautstärke als auch Mikrofon steuern kann. Laut, leister oder das Mikrofon stumm schalten. Wenn das Microfon stimmgeschaltet ist leutet eine Rote Lampe bei Mic. Die grün-blinkende Lampe zeigt an, dass die Karte funktioniert.​ 


*Wichtig: (den Fehler hatte ich auch anfangs gemacht)*​ 
*Ihr könnt die Lautstärke zusätzlich zu der Soundkarte über einen kleinen Regler am Kabel regeln. Das ist das kleine quadratische Teil, welches bei Amazon zu sehen ist. An der Seite kann man dann die Lautstärke auch anpassen.*​ 





Ich hoffe ich konnte euch bei der Entscheidung für dieses Headset helfen. Für mich persönlich ist es die Ideallösung und deckt alle Bereich voll und ganz ab. Für Fragen stehe ich per PN gerne zur Verfügung.​


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Danke für dein Review. Im momentanen Zustand lädt es nur nicht sehr zum lesen ein, es ist zu viel einheitlicher Text. Um das zu verbessern hier ein paar Vorschläge:

- Baue mehr Absätze ein, gib dem Text eine bessere Struktur
- hebe einzelne Abschnitte mit großen Überschriften hervor
- wenn möglich, ergänze dein Review mit ein paar selbst geschossenen Fotos, sodas man sich einen guten Eindruck vom Produkt machen kann
- die Bilder vom Treiber bitte nicht bei einem Bild-Hoster hochladen, sondern direkt im Forum über die Funktion "Anhänge", dann sind sie im Thread auch als Bild und nicht nur als Link sichtbar

Ich nehme dein Review aber trotzdem schonmal in die Review-Übersicht mit auf.


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich versuche es mal in den nächsten Tagen. Nur momentan habe ich nen Praktikum und nunja das ist halt davor entstanden. Die Fotos muss ich noch machen. 

Wie meinste mehr Struktur. Ich hatte das extra so gemacht  Da man dann sofort auf den jeweiligen, für ihn ansprechensten Punkt, springen kann.

Mit den Bildern werd ich irgendwie nicht schlau. Muss ich da selbst nen IMG Tag setzen?


----------



## Blacky92 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich häng mich mal ganz unquliifieziert mit rein

also ich glaube er meint das es einfach zu viel text auf zu wenig fläche ist
also nach nem gedankenende mal nen Zeilenumbruch und cllt. noch bissl mehr aufspliten und deutlicher kennzeichenn das es sich einfach besser liest.
habs gelesen, ist klasse vom Test her! nur halt bissl schwierig vom lesen^^

aber sansonten Top!


----------



## Blacky92 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich häng mich mal ganz unquliifieziert mit rein

also ich glaube er meint das es einfach zu viel text auf zu wenig fläche ist
also nach nem gedankenende mal nen Zeilenumbruch und cllt. noch bissl mehr aufspliten und deutlicher kennzeichenn das es sich einfach besser liest.
habs gelesen, ist klasse vom Test her! nur halt bissl schwierig vom lesen^^

aber ansonten Top!


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Januar 2011)

Dann hols dir


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2011)

Guter Test, aber mich stört da nur, dass Du bei der Musik anscheinend ausschließlich drauf Wert legst, dass es "wummst", also der Bass stark ist - Scooter, Hardstyle, bei Rammstein lobst Du ach an sich nur die Kickdrum usw. ^^ hast Du kein klares, helltöniges Lied, das Du zur Beurteilung rannehmen kannst? Vlt. sogar ganz bewußt was ohne Drums, wo vlt. nur ein Basssynthie+Flächensound maximal im Spiel ist und nix, das "reinhaut" ? 

Selbst wenn es DIR vlt. nicht gefällt, sondern nur zur Beurteilung, zB 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sme5EWwFViY

oder was "oldschooligeres" inkl. dezenteren Drums aus dem Trance-Sektor ohne den Bass-Wahn der heutigen Generation wie 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UI1Dc6jc7w 

oder wenn die Drum trotzdem "drekig" ist und dabei dann drauf achten, ob man auch den Rest trotz der Drum gut hört:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-US91WU8zA


Natürlich NICHT über youtube hören, da fehlt ja rein vom Dateiformat her ja schon einiges...


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Januar 2011)

Das ist das Problem dabei gewesen. Hip Hop und sowas habe ich rien gar nix. Daher habe ich das auch nich testen können. Youtbube Quali ist murks,deshalb lass ich es ganz weg. Bei so Symphonien oder sowas kenn ich imch auch nicht aus mit Tief und Hochtonverhältnis und was genau beachtete werden muss.

Ich hörs in diesen Genres schlecht raus. Muss ich gestehen :/ Sei mir bitte da nicht böse.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2011)

Hast Du denn eine halbwegs gute Stereoanlage als Vergleichs-Sytem? Dann achte doch einfach mal ein bisschen mehr auf die "Melodien", selbst bei Hardstyle gibt es ja nicht NUR "umms umms umms", oder teste doch mal vlt. einen "hellen" Rocksong oder so, von Rammstein zB gibt es ja auch nicht nur "reinhauende" Dinge    zB "Engel"


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich versuchs mal die nächsten Tage irgendwas noch an der Review zu ändern. Wie gesagt ich arbeite noch nebenbei. 

Ich werde mir mal was besorgen am We  Legal. Habe noch irgendwo die Cds rumfliegen. 

Aber mach dir keine großen Hoffnungen  Meine Musik hat mich verballert


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2011)

Kannst Dir ja auch CDs von Freunden leihen, sogar kopieren wäre legal 

und ich höre ja AUCH mal solche Mucke, nur etwas "undergroundiger" als Hardstlye oder Scooter, zB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iMWmtshzi4

oder auch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jy5ht-5YzXM


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. Januar 2011)

So hab mal bisl was gemacht. Bilder kommen noch  Der Musikteil auch


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Januar 2011)

schon deutlich besser!


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. Januar 2011)

Fertig 

Herbboy: Das ist Krank  Das is doch schon kein Hardstyle mehr. Geht ja schon mehr in Richtung leichten Hardcore.


----------



## PEG96 (29. Januar 2011)

Das Review ist ganz gut, ich finde jedoch, dass das siberia bescheiden klingt, wenn man es mit der alternative akg530+ ansteckmikro vergleicht, diese kombi bekommt man für das selbe geld.
BTW kannste nochmal klassik testen, denn gerade bei klassik merkt man, wie gut ein kh wirklich ist, da dort alles gefordert wird. (Dynamik, Räumlichkeit usw.)


----------

